# XBOX Repair (Flashing Red And Green)



## Wheely34

I have an Xbox that is in need of repair. This is my first "modern system". I repair NESs, SNESs, etc. When I turn the Xbox on, it goes to a screen that tells me there's something wrong and I need to contact customer support. The light in the front flashes red and green. I was also told that a number should come up on the top left corner of the screen, telling you what the problem is? Well, this number did not show up.

I have the Xbox apart now, but don't know how to diagnose it. What does the flashing Red and Green mean? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant

Have you checked the manual?


----------



## Wheely34

Dont have one. My cousin gave this to me when he moved, figured I try and fix it. I just fully disassembled it and gave it a very thorough cleaning. I was almost positive that wouldn't do anything, but I figured I'd try anyway. I plugged it back in and the same problem still occured. I had the top cover off and put my eear up to the DVD drive. It seems like it may be making a funny noise plus, it also seems it keeps turning on and off a few times.

I can't compare this to a properly functioning Xbox. I don't have one and have never owned one.


----------



## iLLegaL89

www.xbox-scene.com

VERY* useful site

also

http://pictures.xbox-scene.com/hsdemonz/HSDEMONZ Version of the Tutorial Page.htm

alot of modding ideas, also includes how to open xbox, if you need to do that
usually flashing red/green ( FRAG ) is a term used in modding an xbox with chip

usually when the chip has been bumped off etc, go to xbox scene forum its very helpful


----------



## Super-D-38

Here is a direct link to the led messages.
http://www.xbox-scene.com/articles/leds.php



> GREEN/RED Flashing:
> Probably a bad chip or bad image.


Read one person solved this by using a "soft mod" but that could be under the TSG no no stuff, so I won't link to the post. Though he/she has yet to explain how it was done.

Not sure if it's going to be a self fixer.. 



> Unfortunately this is rather common and it is not good news. Basically what it means is
> that there is a problem with one of the major components and there's only three major
> components, the DVD drive, the hard drive and the motherboard. If the red and green is
> accompanied by a 'call customer service' message with the numbers 10, 11, or 12,
> you're in luck. That's just the DVD drive and it's easily replaceable. If there's other
> numbers shown, or no number at all, it usually means that there is a problem with either
> the hard drive or the motherboard, and that is truly bad news indeed. The problem is that
> you can't just replace the hard drive or the motherboard like you can the DVD drive. Each
> hard drive is 'married' to a specific motherboard via a special code, and if you replace
> one you have to replace the other or it won't work. To buy a mobo/hdd combo costs
> around a hundred dollars and in my opinion isn't worth it. You can install a modchip and
> try locking a previously unlocked Xbox hard drive to your existing motherboard but
> you're still back to the hundred dollar mark. You can buy a good second hand Xbox for
> that, usually with a warranty, and then you also have the option to sell your broken Xbox
> and make a little money back. Quite often you can hear your hard drive making a
> 'clinking' sound when it's dead or dying. With the front of the console facing you, plug it
> in and listen very closely to the top right hand side of the console. If there's a distinct
> clinking sound it's pretty much a sure thing that the hard drive is toast and in my opinion
> it's time to trade the whole thing in for another one. You can email for more info on who
> offers this type of service and approximate costs etc. Lastly, if there's no clinking and
> your console tries to start up three times THEN starts flashing green and red, it may be
> worthwhile installing a modchip to see if that will do the trick.


From here; http://www.xboxrepairservice.com/errorcodes.html


----------



## iLLegaL89

well ye a softmod is usually changing the BIOS to boot another operating system, much like a chip

*delete this if its not aloud*

but when i soldered my ( legal ) chip to my xbox, i got FRAG'd, had to keep re doing it tilll it booted up, so im pretty sure his xbox was chipped  ( my xbox would boot up like 3 times then turn off aswell )


----------



## foneguy9

I had this same 'xmas' tree light up on my XBOX. I checked the web sites referenced above and finally ended up sending the XBOX to http://llamma.com/xbox/ . I called them first and asked for what options I have available and they repaired it for a moderate price.

My XBOX has been running great with no problems. I also asked them to install a bigger fan and faster DVD drive so that my games will load up faster. They also upgraded my HDD, 120 GIG(I just shipped it in the box for them to install).

Just a thought....


----------



## djkooldown

Dear Super-D-38,
Thank you for posting the error code about the xbox.
I was about to throw my xbox away and I figured I throw it away or sell it to llama, but you helped me and probably help many other .
Thank You,
djkooldown:up: :up: :up:


----------

